# Looking for travel rod and reel



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Saw this on Amazon, good reviews but some may have been paid for.

Plusinno TM Spin Spinning Rod and Reel Combos Carbon Telescopic Fishing Rod with Reel Combo Sea Saltwater Freshwater Kit Fishing Rod Kit (2.1M 6.89Ft) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00YOW1U2M/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_NMEIwbY9AVMK8

Looking for something budget friendly. Other consideration is the quantum graphite combo. Open for suggestions. Will be doing a 40 mile backpacking trip in the uintas this summer.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## Antler&fish (Dec 25, 2015)

I would find a decent telescoping rod and then find a good reel to go on it. I have yet to see a great combo. Usually something is lacking. Have a blast on your 40 mile hike this summer and remember to take the tabasco sauce!


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

www.emmrod.com.....I do not own one but I am looking to buy one soon. I'll let you know how it goes if it's any good.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Buy a ice fishing rod on closeout this spring for $10. keep that under the seat of your truck. They work great on brushy streams where longer rods always seem to tangle.


-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Ronco pocket fisherman:mrgreen:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Dunkem said:


> Ronco pocket fisherman:mrgreen:


Lol, how about a Rocket Rod??? :mrgreen:






-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

DallanC said:


> Lol, how about a Rocket Rod??? :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's pretty cool:!:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I've been using a Cabela's extendable rod for years now. It collapses down to about 18" and is about 6' long. It works great in small streams to big lakes. It fits behind or under a truck seat. Just attach a reel that you like and you are ready to go.

It is similar to this Shakespeare one. It doesn't look like Cabela's list theirs any more.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks all for the feedback.

If I don't get a combo - do you have a reel recommendation for $50 or less?

Also how do Ice rods cast - my guess is 75%+ of time will be lake fishing only 25% or so time for stream fishing.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

You have to ask yourself-- "Would I have more fun reeling in fish on a full size rod or a gadget mini-fishing rod?" A collapsible rod gives you the ease of packing it and the pleasure of fishing with it. I have a couple collapsibles that I use often. They are lightweight so I treat them with some care, but hundreds of decent sized fish have been played and caught on them.

The rod in your link looked decent, although the reel might be bigger than I'd like for a backpacking trip.

Quantum usually makes a decent rod--
http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/...d99999026204&gclid=CNnFup6_lcoCFcRgfgodwLUAUQ

I'd buy this rod on looks alone-- 
http://www.lightinthebox.com/1-8m-l...gclid=CO7xoLy_lcoCFUZcfgodTNoJNA#have_reviews


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

I decided to get the Quantum telescopic - I decided I liked the look a little bit better than the Shakespeare.

For reel - I am looking at Okuma Avenger ABF Graphite Bait Feeder Reel (ABF 20)

"http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002P9VMG0/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=VA1J7DYNFDMP&coliid=I2XB8PBOD3K6RH&psc=1"

In this price range would you recommend something different? Do I have the right size? Primary use will be looking for trout in the Uintas (Red Castle/Kings Peak Area).

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

How bout a tenkara rod?

There are some pretty cool ones out there.


----------

